# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  هل صعود السلم يفيد عضلة القلب؟

## طارق حامد

*[justify] 
قرأت أن صعود السلم يفيد عضلة القلب، فهل هذا صحيح؟
يجيب الدكتور جمال شعبان، استشارى أمراض القلب بالمعهد القومى للقلب، قائلا أكدت دراسة حديثة لمعهد جمعية أمراض القلب التشيكية أن الجرى أثناء صعود السلم حتى الطابق العاشر يقوى عضلة القلب، ويحافظ على وزن وصحة الجسم، ويزيد من اللياقة البدنية، لكن فى المقابل حذرت من خطر ذلك على من يعانون من اضطرابات ومشاكل صحية فى القلب حتى وإن كانت بسيطة. 
وأشارت الدراسة إلى أن الجرى حتى الطابق السابع ينظم ضربات القلب ويحافظ على الوزن وقوة العضلات، فى حين أن متابعة الجرى دون توقف إلى الطابق العاشر يزيد من قوة عضلة القلب، على أن يكون ذلك عبر اتباع قواعد أساسية منها:
وضع جهاز يشبه ساعة اليد من أجل قياس نبضات القلب وهى نفسها تحدد قدرة القلب على مدى التحمل وتنذر فى حالة وجود مشاكل طارئة .


[/justify]
*

----------


## ياسر مصطفي

*ومنكم نستفيد
                        	*

----------

